# Color help please



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

what color is this baby? I wasn't sure it's lighter than other red checks I have seen. Any ideas? Please forgive my newness to pigeons. 

Thank you,
Melanie


----------



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Another picture*

Here's another to look at?


----------

